# Drilling & Notching Framing Members



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I am looking for the specific rules from any USA building code that provides the rules associated with the NEC rules in 300.4 covering drilling and notching.Also, has anyone used the new thinner listed nail plates?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe,

Here is a quote from the 2006 IRC on drilling and notching of studs:



> *
> R602.6 Drilling and notching–studs.​*​​​Drilling and notching
> of studs shall be in accordance with the following:
> 1. Notching. Any stud in an exterior wall or bearing partition
> ...




Was this what you are looking for?

Chris​


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't like the thinner nail plates that they're making now for sale to electricians, so I buy my nail plates at the plumbing supply house. They still sell the "real" nail plates, and they seem to just be of better quality overall.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I have discovered some additional information that will be helpful when discussing this subject in the field during seminars.


----------

